# Server stiffs after stop for smokes and then..



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Last night around 10:30 I get an uber ping to a restaurant in Roswell. I pick the guy up for his 10 mile trip home.
As usual I ask "how's your night been?" 
"Terrible" he replies, "The manager fired someone so I've been here since 9am" 
"oh man, that sucks" i said. "working a double on a Wednesday, that couldn't have been good"
"I still did okay, made $150 at lunch, $170 at dinner, but dealing with customers, they suck, hand them a wine menu and they have to ask what wines we have I mean, can't they read?"
I let him vent as I sat quietly...and thinking, this guy has at least a few hundred on him, he's a service guy, he'll maybe(?) float me a couple bucks at the end.
Two minutes from his destination "hey can you stop off at the gas station? i need to pick up some smokes"
"Sure, no problem bud!"
At the store and waiting a few minutes, I glance toward the store and he's walking out.. I focus on my phone double checking I know where to head when we leave.. then glance at a couple passer-bys.. just being patient.. after a couple minutes he still isn't in my car so i turn my head around.. he's outside the store smoking! wtf?? finally he gets in, says sorry, he hadn't had a smoke in "like an hour".. (we are 2 minutes from his house!!)
SURELY now I KNOW I'm getting a little something, you know, for the time and effort, right?
Drop him off 2 minutes later.. zip, nada.. nothing.
1-star. ****** bag.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mmmike said:


> this guy has at least a few hundred on him, he's a service guy, he'll maybe(?) float me a couple bucks at the end.
> SURELY now I KNOW I'm getting a little something, you know, for the time and effort, right?
> Drop him off 2 minutes later.. zip, nada.. nothing.
> 1-star. ****** bag.


It has been my experience in this business that people who ask you to go out of your way for them rarely compensate you adequately, if at all, for your trouble. It is one reason why I decline such requests more often than not. To be sure, stopping for a pack of cigarets is not big deal, but if he is going to stand there and puff, I end the trip and move on. I do not need to wait for him for a pittance and have my reward be no tip, his dragging the tobacco smell into my car so that the next customer can one star me.

That guy earned his one star, yes he did.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Scratch up the interior of your car, like maybe near the glove box, take pictures, explain to Uber that customer wouldn't listen to you about putting their foot up on their knee while riding in the front seat. As a result the passengers boot scraped the interior of your car, take pics, send in damage claim. They will charge him accordingly and you will get a tip that you so deserve. I feel for you man, I did this once. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Go back to his restaurant, request his table, order a water and sit there for an hour or so, then leave without a tip. Or make him work by placing an order and then on the tip line leave 5 stars on the tip line and thank him for the great service. Be sure to sign it love your uber driver.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Do both, lol. To add to Beur's advice, take like 3 to 4 friends with you (maximum number of guests before gratuity is added by the restaurant). Be sure to inform your friends/family about what's going on, so they don't tip on their check. Then make sure to order water + other beverages. Ask for things one at a time (extra condiments, napkins, togo boxes, refils etc). Send some of the food back, ask if you can order something else cause it was terrible. Order an appetizer for everyone, but have everyone debate on one appetizer or another one. Then order the one appetizer, but when it's brought out, have everyone says it's wrong and everyone ordered the other one that was talked about.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Beur said:


> Go back to his restaurant, request his table, order a water and sit there for an hour or so, then leave without a tip. Or make him work by placing an order and then on the tip line leave 5 stars on the tip line and thank him for the great service. Be sure to sign it love your uber driver.


That's actually a great idea... LOL!


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Do both, lol. To add to Beur's advice, take like 3 to 4 friends with you (maximum number of guests before gratuity is added by the restaurant). Be sure to inform your friends/family about what's going on, so they don't tip on their check. Then make sure to order water + other beverages. Ask for things one at a time (extra condiments, napkins, togo boxes, refils etc). Send some of the food back, ask if you can order something else cause it was terrible. Order an appetizer for everyone, but have everyone debate on one appetizer or another one. Then order the one appetizer, but when it's brought out, have everyone says it's wrong and everyone ordered the other one that was talked about.


very specific plan there.. almost like you are reliving an experience of yours.. haha


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm just very detail oriented, and methodical. btw I did the scratch job on a girl that promised to tip me, we stopped at a local grocery store (just had to get a couple things, I always tip). Left me hanging for 20 mins, came back took her home she couldn't get out of the car fast enough, waved goodbye and said "5 stars for sure". People walk all over us, it's time to get even. Uber charged her $25 for a damage fee


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Had a PAX ask to stop at the smoke shop before they're destination. Explained I don't get paid for my time to wait. He offered tip so I stopped. He took probably 2 minutes? GF asked me if $5 was enough to cover my time for the stop. 

Yep.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

So contrary to this event last night, the other morning I picked a lady up from a bus station to go all of about 1.5 miles to her work. In a short time she let me know she usually calls in an order ahead of time to the Waffle House along her uber route, but this day the Waffle House was not answering the phone to take the order. She was such a sweet lady and so as we passed the Waffle House I asked her if she'd like me to stop and let her order her breakfast. She was so emphatically grateful for the gesture and took me up on it. I was waiting maybe 7 minutes. She offered to get me something but I passed, but she immediately handed me an Abe Lincoln for being so awesome.
It was 6am and not terribly busy yet and she was so nice and given the short ride ... I felt it was the right thing.

I'm not an all or nothing person... generally I will accommodate a simple request... and feel good about helping so long as the rider is cool. If I feel I'm getting taken advantage of to the extreme I'll take it on the chin, rate them accordingly and move on...
I'm running both platforms in the atl market.. average about ~2-3 rides per hour so not like I'm wasting that much opportunity by doing a little extra from time to time ...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I say plant drugs/guns/explosives in his house and then have him arrested... then while he's in jail steal his wife and burn his house down!

My god man no excuse for this, this is a pet peeve of mine. idgaf what Uber says about tipping, someone in the industry knows own better. It's an insult and I take it personally, I'm actually getting a bit irritated just thinking about this.... ugh


For real man, at least go steal his dog and egg his house!


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has been my experience in this business that people who ask you to go out of your way for them rarely compensate you adequately, if at all, for your trouble. It is one reason why I decline such requests more often than not.


I almost fell victim a few weeks back. Picked up a couple on UberX from a local bar and the first thing they ask after getting into my car was...

*Pax: *can we stop by the liquor store on the way home?

*Me:* sorry, with the upfront Uber pricing drivers don't get compensated for waiting

*Pax:* I will make it worth your while

*Me: *great! can you make it worth my while in advance?

*Pax --> *proceeds to hand me a *$10* bill

*Me:* let's go to the liquor store!

** Drivers need to stop being push overs. It's YOUR car. Uber doesn't care about your expenses


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Scratch up the interior of your car, like maybe near the glove box, take pictures, explain to Uber that customer wouldn't listen to you about putting their foot up on their knee while riding in the front seat. As a result the passengers boot scraped the interior of your car, take pics, send in damage claim. They will charge him accordingly and you will get a tip that you so deserve. I feel for you man, I did this once. Worked like a charm.


Damage my own car so it looks bad or has to get repaired on my own time?

Thats just petty. One star the pax and move on your life.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah, I had a server at one of the high end restaurants a couple months back. He complained that he only made $300 in tips from 12:00 PM to 11:00 PM. I was trying to be sympathetic, but I think I failed at this because the tone in my voice. $27 an hour is a good night.

Anyway, he wanted a stop at Taco Bell. I say "No". He asks why and I just tell him that Downtown is surging and it is my goal to have a $300 day. 

He comes back with, "You don't need to be so greedy". I look at him and stated "Goodbye". I took him to the Taco Bell alright and dropped him off there...where guess what? 2.6x surge where the Taco Bell was. Eat that cheap waiter and oh yeah, he made it a point to state how Uber drivers don't work and he does not tip. Very smug.


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Scratch up the interior of your car, like maybe near the glove box, take pictures, explain to Uber that customer wouldn't listen to you about putting their foot up on their knee while riding in the front seat. As a result the passengers boot scraped the interior of your car, take pics, send in damage claim. They will charge him accordingly and you will get a tip that you so deserve. I feel for you man, I did this once. Worked like a charm.


Now I'm not saying I've done something like this but....I got an $80 cleaning fee from a 1 star perv who kept trying to kiss me from the backseat after a liquor store stop and about a hundred gross comments. I may have spilled water on my backseat and sent it to Uber, I'm not saying I DID, I'm just saying I may have *ahem*


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> I almost fell victim a few weeks back. Picked up a couple on UberPool from a local bar and the first thing they ask after getting into my car was...
> 
> *Pax: *can we stop by the liquor store on the way home?
> 
> ...


This right here lol "'ll get you a Red Bull" doesn't help me buy gas bro, some green paper will.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> Scratch up the interior of your car, like maybe near the glove box, take pictures, explain to Uber that customer wouldn't listen to you about putting their foot up on their knee while riding in the front seat. As a result the passengers boot scraped the interior of your car, take pics, send in damage claim. They will charge him accordingly and you will get a tip that you so deserve. I feel for you man, I did this once. Worked like a charm.


That's horrible. Being deceitful to profit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When I drove a cab in the suburbs, here, we had this lady who rode five days per week to the restaurant where she was a waitress. She always handed you the exact fare--to the dime. One weekend evening, four of us went into her establishment. She saw us and seated us in her section. We ran her crazy. We ran up quite the bill in food and drinks. She presented the check, one guy counted it out to her to the penny, we thanked her and started for the door. She asked us if we were forgetting something. We told her that we were forgetting the same thing that she had been forgetting to give to her cab drivers and to have a nice evening. You could see the steam coming from her ears.

She called the competing company after that. The drivers there did not like to pick her up because even that did not teach her to tip.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's horrible. Being deceitful to profit.


It is horrible, I agree, but sometimes karma is slow about things and you have to push her into things she is hesitant on.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When I drove a cab in the suburbs, here, we had this lady who rode five days per week to the restaurant where she was a waitress. She always handed you the exact fare--to the dime. One weekend evening, four of us went into her establishment. She saw us and seated us in her section. We ran her crazy. We ran up quite the bill in food and drinks. She presented the check, one guy counted it out to her to the penny, we thanked her and started for the door. She asked us if we were forgetting something. We told her that we were forgetting the same thing that she had been forgetting to give to her cab drivers and to have a nice evening. You could see the steam coming from her ears.
> 
> She called the competing company after that. The drivers there did not like to pick her up because even that did not teach her to tip.


Yeah, people are slow to understand. Most riders will not tip during surges of 1.3x or greater and I am fine with that. Even though others don't see it the same way, I see the additional surge fare as a bit of a built in tip for me.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

This PAX was clearly having a bad day, so you did the right thing by waiting patiently. You don't want someone who is visibly upset to go without nicotine. He could become a public nuisance, or worse a bad pax.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> I almost fell victim a few weeks back. Picked up a couple on UberPool from a local bar and the first thing they ask after getting into my car was...
> 
> *Pax: *can we stop by the liquor store on the way home?
> 
> ...


I will implement this. "Can you make it worth my while in advance? "


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Damage my own car so it looks bad or has to get repaired on my own time?
> 
> Thats just petty. One star the pax and move on your life.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's horrible. Being deceitful to profit.


Sorry Bros, I got 3 children and this individual robbed me of my time to provide for them, and time to be with them. Promised to tip aggressively after I politely declined that I can't wait. The way I see it, Uber charged the PAX what I was owed, I'm indemnified. I didn't make some huge damage claim, it was $25 bucks. I wasted a whole hour on that customer, ($3.78 fare lol). So please, it's not petty, I shouldn't have to deal with people trying to scam me, and neither should you, your time is valuable my friends.


----------



## colpuck (Nov 15, 2016)

I had a server tell me he couldn't tip but "thanks for the ride buddy." I one-stared him on principal. If you can't tip out other people in a service industry go buy a car.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

mmmike said:


> finally he gets in, says sorry, he hadn't had a smoke in "like an hour".. (we are 2 minutes from his house!!)
> SURELY now I KNOW I'm getting a little something, you know, for the time and effort, right?
> Drop him off 2 minutes later.. zip, nada.. nothing.
> 1-star. ****** bag.


Let me ask you this. Do you go to McDonalds, or perhaps Burger King, Wendy's or KFC?

Do you tip the staff person who brings you your meal, either at the counter or through the drive thru window?

It is traditional for people to pay a gratuity at some restaurants, if they are dining at a joint like Olive Garden or Ruth's Chris--not so much at McDonalds.

Uber occupies the "McDonalds" end of the driving spectrum at this point in time, criticizing people for recognizing the fact isn't going to change anything.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> Sorry Bros, I got 3 children


----------



## Terrychris (Dec 4, 2016)

Was going to take a holiday to America in 2017, but i will have to tip everyone!

Have to walk around with $2 coins and $5 notes tipping everyone i talk to , unbelievable !!
Ask the Cop directions , "hey wheres my tip ? He asks .

One thing i need to ask ,if i get bad service in a restaurant do i still need to tip ?


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

I picked up 2 people who were servers at a restaurant this week and they are saying yea come on by, food is good, etc. They didn't tip. I think I will stop by and return the favor..


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Sorry Bros, I got 3 children and this individual robbed me of my time to provide for them, and time to be with them. Promised to tip aggressively after I politely declined that I can't wait. The way I see it, Uber charged the PAX what I was owed, I'm indemnified. I didn't make some huge damage claim, it was $25 bucks. I wasted a whole hour on that customer, ($3.78 fare lol). So please, it's not petty, I shouldn't have to deal with people trying to scam me, and neither should you, your time is valuable my friends.


So someone does wrong and that gives you permission to do wrong? Ever heard the saying "Two wrongs don't make a right"? You let a person with low morals and bad manners cause you to become a person with low morals and bad manners. You even view that as a good thing....a win for you. Congratulations.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

TotC said:


> I will implement this. "Can you make it worth my while in advance? "


I once got a request to pick up five men from a strip club on UberX. When they tried to squeeze into my vehicle, I told them I wasn't going to drive until they all got out (so the one who requested the ride doesn't give me a bad rating for not breaking the law). They swore that they would "make it worth my while" and I believed them since I just picked them from a strip club -- so assumed they would have tips to spare.

Guess how much they gave me at the destination after they also asked go to a drive thru?

*$2  *And they laughed as they left my car.

Lesson learned. Always ask for the "promised" tip in advance so I get to decide if it is worth my while or not.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sub Guy said:


> So someone does wrong and that gives you permission to do wrong? Ever heard the saying "Two wrongs don't make a right"? You let a person with low morals and bad manners cause you to become a person with low morals and bad manners. You even view that as a good thing....a win for you. Congratulations.


You act like I put in a $300 damage claim. I only claimed as much as I thought that hour of my life was worth, and the level of service I provided. Was it wrong that I was compensated for the time/money I lost as a result of this individual? I don't think so. I was able to finish on time with my income goals for the day and go home and play with my kids.

Wasted time adds up and stretches out an 8 hour day to 12+.

How about passengers waiting to the last possible minute before getting in the vehicle. Waiting 4 mins x 20 trips a day = That's an hour and 20 mins you've been screwed out of income/time off. I wouldn't come to your job and ask you to work for free. Nor would I endeavor to keep you from your family.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> I once got a request to pick up five men from a strip club on UberX. When they tried to squeeze into my vehicle, I told them I wasn't going to drive until they all got out (so the one who requested the ride doesn't give me a bad rating for not breaking the law). They swore that they would "make it worth my while" and I believed them since I just picked them from a strip club -- so assumed they would have tips to spare.
> 
> Guess how much they gave me at the destination after they also asked go to a drive thru?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry my friend. I know you work hard out there, I hope you get some nice calls this weekend to make up for this terrible treatment. You risked a ticket and possible deactivation for these people and they just laughed in your face.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Terrychris said:


> Was going to take a holiday to America in 2017, but i will have to tip everyone!
> 
> Have to walk around with $2 coins and $5 notes tipping everyone i talk to , unbelievable !!
> Ask the Cop directions , "hey wheres my tip ? He asks .
> ...


The word is "customary". It is customary to tip in certain situations. A few folks it's customary to tip: tour guides, your server in a restaurant, bell boys, drivers... you do not tip police officers, especially when you get pulled over, they call that a bribe!


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> You act like I put in a $300 damage claim. I only claimed as much as I thought that hour of my life was worth, and the level of service I provided. Was it wrong that I was compensated for the time/money I lost as a result of this individual? I don't think so. I was able to finish on time with my income goals for the day and go home and play with my kids.
> 
> Wasted time adds up and stretches out an 8 hour day to 12+.
> 
> How about passengers waiting to the last possible minute before getting in the vehicle. Waiting 4 mins x 20 trips a day = That's an hour and 20 mins you've been screwed out of income/time off. I wouldn't come to your job and ask you to work for free. Nor would I endeavor to keep you from your family.


What dollar value to you assess makes it okay for you to LIE, CHEAT, and STEAL from another person.....just because you feel it is "fair" by your standards. You ARE going to run into jerks and bad people in this business, don't let them turn you into people just like them. You are better than that or at least can be.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Sub Guy said:


> What dollar value to you assess makes it okay for you to LIE, CHEAT, and STEAL from another person.....just because you feel it is "fair" by your standards. You ARE going to run into jerks and bad people in this business, don't let them turn you into people just like them. You are better than that or at least can be.


When I schlepped pizzas, I never wrote in a tip amount when someone didn't mark through the tip line on a cc receipt. So having never done that, I was never greedy about what I never wrote in that line. No sir, no way, no how, not me.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

mmmike said:


> he's outside the store smoking! wtf?? finally he gets in, says sorry, he hadn't had a smoke in "like an hour".. (we are 2 minutes from his house!!)


Having never been addicted to cigarettes myself, I'm trying to sympathize with this guy... but just can't. Classic example of both self-indulgence and inconsideration to both your time and the smell in your car. Don't blame him for not throwing you a few bucks... he had to buy cigarettes after all and they ain't cheap! Might have been worth taking the 1 star here for leave him puffing on the curb to maybe get through to the guy.



Steven Ambrose said:


> Yeah, I had a server at one of the high end restaurants a couple months back. He complained that he only made $300 in tips from 12:00 PM to 11:00 PM. I was trying to be sympathetic, but I think I failed at this because the tone in my voice. $27 an hour is a good night.
> 
> Anyway, he wanted a stop at Taco Bell. I say "No". He asks why and I just tell him that Downtown is surging and it is my goal to have a $300 day.
> 
> He comes back with, "You don't need to be so greedy". I look at him and stated "Goodbye". I took him to the Taco Bell alright and dropped him off there...where guess what? 2.6x surge where the Taco Bell was. Eat that cheap waiter and oh yeah, he made it a point to state how Uber drivers don't work and he does not tip. Very smug.


LOL Steven. This gave me a good laugh. Thanks. What a damn hypocrite and absolutely no shame! If only more drivers would have this much self-respect. Kudos buddy!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Terrychris said:


> Was going to take a holiday to America in 2017, but i will have to tip everyone!
> 
> Have to walk around with $2 coins and $5 notes tipping everyone i talk to , unbelievable !!
> Ask the Cop directions , "hey wheres my tip ? He asks .
> ...


Don't blow things out of proportion. You are not required to tip anyone. Only ones that get tipped are tour guides, servers, bartenders, bell hops, with any level of regularity and even if service is not up to your liking, you can withhold some or all the gratuity.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Having never been addicted to cigarettes myself, I'm trying to sympathize with this guy... but just can't. Classic example of both self-indulgence and inconsideration to both your time and the smell in your car. Don't blame him for not throwing you a few bucks... he had to buy cigarettes after all and they ain't cheap! Might have been worth taking the 1 star here for leave him puffing on the curb to maybe get through to the guy.
> 
> LOL Steven. This gave me a good laugh. Thanks. What a damn hypocrite and absolutely no shame! If only more drivers would have this much self-respect. Kudos buddy!


Self respect had a lot to do with it. This guy treated me like I was beneath him or something.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I took a young girl from home to her work. Starbucks. You know she works for pay plus tips. I was so surprised when this young girl handed me a tip. I was blown away. She learned early that there are service people who earn a low pay rate which is, and should be, supplemented by tip.
If Uber REALLY felt as though their riders should NEVER tip their drivers they would pay their drivers a reasonable rate. However, Uber does not give 2 ships about their drivers, only about their riders. More riders, more profits. Uber knows that their drivers (used to be partners but now we know the truth) are so desperate they will keep driving even if it involves a 20-30% churn rate. They promise everything and deliver nothing. I am guilty of this as well as I am stuck in my current situation but I am hopeful that things will change soon and I can drop these blood suckers.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> I'm sorry my friend. I know you work hard out there, I hope you get some nice calls this weekend to make up for this terrible treatment. You risked a ticket and possible deactivation for these people and they just laughed in your face.


Those were my rookie days. Now I don't see pax as ppl, I see them as $$.

This is business so don't take it personal if I tell you to get out of my vehicle because I don't like your destination.

Am sure we would have a great time hanging out some other time.


----------



## Joshua Weinwurm (Nov 9, 2016)

I love giving rides in Roswell. They are rich people and the public transportation is terrible there. Therefore a lot of ride requests. I never expect a tip anymore. Low expectations = high serenity. I would have given him one star. Also, screw uber pool in atlanta. Those are the people who want rides for the price of marta. anyone who thinks $3 is an adaquete ride price can walk it out.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Joshua Weinwurm said:


> I love giving rides in Roswell. They are rich people and the public transportation is terrible there. Therefore a lot of ride requests. I never expect a tip anymore. Low expectations = high serenity. I would have given him one star. Also, screw uber pool in atlanta. Those are the people who want rides for the price of marta. anyone who thinks $3 is an adaquete ride price can walk it out.


I'm with you on the pool. Picked up two passengers at Permeter mall last night ..took them both to Roswell off Holcomb Bridge... 8 bucks. 8. Total for both. 
thankfully this one time the one guy realized how cheap their ride was he gave me $15 tip... (extremely rare for uber). 
Roswell is where I head to to start my sessions... agree lots of requests in that area


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Yeah, people are slow to understand. Most riders will not tip during surges of 1.3x or greater and I am fine with that. Even though others don't see it the same way, I see the additional surge fare as a bit of a built in tip for me.


Same here, I am far more okay with no tip if it is a surge fare. Even better, pick up 3 people to take to the bar regular rate. 2 hours later pick them up at closing, 2.2x surge, drop them off and get a $5 tip. Hehe.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> I picked up 2 people who were servers at a restaurant this week and they are saying yea come on by, food is good, etc. They didn't tip. I think I will stop by and return the favor..


Pay with plastic. When they bring the bill, write five starts on the tip line, put the amount of the bill on the bottom line.



mrpjfresh said:


> he had to buy cigarettes after all and they ain't cheap!


I am so glad that I gave up smoking for this reason, if for none other.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Terrychris said:


> Was going to take a holiday to America in 2017, but i will have to tip everyone!
> 
> Have to walk around with $2 coins and $5 notes tipping everyone i talk to , unbelievable !!
> Ask the Cop directions , "hey wheres my tip ? He asks .
> ...


Don't worry we don't have $2 coins. We still use paper notes even for $1. $2 notes are only available in banks, they are not used.


----------



## bweier831 (Sep 16, 2016)

My last fare New Year's Eve (5 a.m.) was a female bartender from a strip club in Philly. I listened to her complaining about not making enough money on this night, how she was expected to dress skimpily and run around for customers who didn't want to tip.

Guess who didn't get a tip from the bartender? 

Honestly, I'm not surprised any more. I was at first when this happened with waitresses and waiters and bartenders. Not any more. They are still some of my best tippers, though.

Funny story from Friday night. Drove a very drunk guy home. He handed me $15. Then he tipped me $10 on the Lyft app.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mmmike said:


> Last night around 10:30 I get an uber ping to a restaurant in Roswell. I pick the guy up for his 10 mile trip home.
> As usual I ask "how's your night been?"
> "Terrible" he replies, "The manager fired someone so I've been here since 9am"
> "oh man, that sucks" i said. "working a double on a Wednesday, that couldn't have been good"
> ...


Unconscionable !


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has been my experience in this business that people who ask you to go out of your way for them rarely compensate you adequately


Not mine at all. I rarely do extra and not get tipped. I always hesitate after they ask me so they get the act that it IS extra effort.

Made 2 stops last night. $16 in tips between them.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber occupies the "McDonalds" end of the driving spectrum at this point in time, criticizing people for recognizing the fact isn't going to change anything.


Low rating them will.

When Uber provides the cars, all expenses, workmans comp, SS match, medicaid and medicare, paid time off, and guaranteed income, your point will become valid. Until then, it's apples and oranges.



Steven Ambrose said:


> Don't blow things out of proportion. You are not required to tip anyone. Only ones that get tipped are tour guides, servers, bartenders, bell hops, with any level of regularity and even if service is not up to your liking, you can withhold some or all the gratuity.


...and drivers. How did you forget drivers?

Oh, and strippers. Definitely strippers. They get tipped with regularity.

And hair stylists, barbers, masseuses, concierge, shoe shine people, food delivery, the beer guy at sporting events...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I always hesitate after they ask me so they get the act that it IS extra effort.


I tried that one, here, long past. In fact, it is likely that T. Kalanick was sitting in the Detention Hall the first time that I tried this. It does not work, here, at least.

Even though cab drivers do receive tips, the passengers who make unusual and excessive demands on the drivers rarely tip adequately, if they tip at all. In fact, the first one star that I handed to an Uber Taxi user was to a demanding user who had selected the "no tip" option for Uber Taxi. At one point, she wanted me to babysit her dogs while she went shopping in several overpriced boutiques. I declined that request. I told her that she was fortunate enough to find a driver who would even haul the dogs, never mind pet sit them.

What was funny about that was that Uber actually sent her an e-Mail that included a redacted copy of the one that I had sent to them and asked her about the tip. That was far beyond what I had expected them to do. Uber Black had been here a little over one year back then and Uber Taxi was fairly new. There was no UberX, then, at least not here. At any rate, she told Uber to charge a twenty per-cent tip to her card. They then asked her if she would like them to set the tip option to the standard twenty per-cent. She told them "no". The Local Uber Operations Manager at the time told me that they were expecting more trouble from her.

This was back before all of the outsourcing. mind you. In fact, there was no Uber of any kind in St. Louis, at the time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Yeah, people are slow to understand. Most riders will not tip during surges of 1.3x or greater and I am fine with that. Even though others don't see it the same way, I see the additional surge fare as a bit of a built in tip for me.


Yea, I went to my fav restaurant the other day. I had missed happy hour for the appetizers, so I ordered at full price. I tipped the bartender anyway. 
By your logic - I shouldn't have?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I went to my fav restaurant the other day. I had missed happy hour for the appetizers, so I ordered at full price. I tipped the bartender anyway.
> By your logic - I shouldn't have?


My logic does not apply to restaurant servers. If I am tipped, I am tipped.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

bweier831 said:


> My last fare New Year's Eve (5 a.m.) was a female bartender from a strip club in Philly. I listened to her complaining about not making enough money on this night, how she was expected to dress skimpily and run around for customers who didn't want to tip.
> 
> Guess who didn't get a tip from the bartender?
> 
> ...


It really is one extreme or another with service people. Most never ever give a tip but a few blew me away with 20$ or 5$ tips on short rides.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Joshua Weinwurm said:


> I love giving rides in Roswell. They are rich people and the public transportation is terrible there. Therefore a lot of ride requests. I never expect a tip anymore. Low expectations = high serenity. I would have given him one star. Also, screw uber pool in atlanta. Those are the people who want rides for the price of marta. anyone who thinks $3 is an adaquete ride price can walk it out.


That's the problem. Uber is enabling people who used to take the bus, to get rides on demand.... for bus fare. I know exactly what you mean. I pick up people all the time for $3 and wonder to myself, do you really think this is adequate pay for a ride? It wouldn't be so bad if they tipped.... hell, $2 would turn it into a $5 ride. Not the greatest, but would help offset some of the costs, since I drove 15 mins to get to you and now have to drive 15 mins back into town.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> That's the problem. Uber is enabling people who used to take the bus, to get rides on demand.... for bus fare. I know exactly what you mean. I pick up people all the time for $3 and wonder to myself, do you really think this is adequate pay for a ride? It wouldn't be so bad if they tipped.... hell, $2 would turn it into a $5 ride. Not the greatest, but would help offset some of the costs, since I drove 15 mins to get to you and now have to drive 15 mins back into town.


If I just got 1$ tip per ride I'd be ecstatic. Not asking to be wealthy, just pay and tip to show you appreciate the costs and time it takes to drive you safely.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> That's the problem. Uber is enabling people who used to take the bus, to get rides on demand.... for bus fare. I know exactly what you mean. I pick up people all the time for $3 and wonder to myself, do you really think this is adequate pay for a ride? It wouldn't be so bad if they tipped.... hell, $2 would turn it into a $5 ride. Not the greatest, but would help offset some of the costs, since I drove 15 mins to get to you and now have to drive 15 mins back into town.


I have to really be hurting to take a rider 15 mims away. I regularly let 10 mins away request pass.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Terrychris said:


> Was going to take a holiday to America in 2017, but i will have to tip everyone!


Not if you take Uber/Lyft


> Ask the Cop directions , "hey wheres my tip ? He asks .


Not unless you stray into Mexico


> One thing i need to ask ,if i get bad service in a restaurant do i still need to tip ?


No


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

One thing I've noticed is that people living in higher-income areas tend to tip less than those in lower income.

I live near Newark. I've gotten more tips there than in places like Short Hills or Hoboken, that's for sure.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Guys,

I have found the opposite to be true of this.... for the most part.

When anyone asks me if I will wait for them to run into a store, or fast food, etc, I am always willing to accommodate them, (within reason), and the majority of them have tipped me for my time, usually 5-10 $.

Of those that didn't tip, the majority of them did offere to buy me food, too, if I wanted, and while I didn't take them up on it, I at least appreciated the sentiment.

I don't allow eating in my car, or smoking, but I try and be accommodating, and most people appreciate it. Of course there are some that won't, but the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Not if you take Uber/Lyft
> Not unless you stray into Mexico
> No


Don't feed the troll, he is being a drama queen


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

You don't gotta scratch up your car, there are other ways to get the cleaning fee (I won't go into detail). 

I do it every time I feel I deserved a tip or if the person was a complete ahole


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> I have to really be hurting to take a rider 15 mims away. I regularly let 10 mins away request pass.


I don't always accept 15+ min away requests.... but sometimes I do. Usually because I have to (accept rate is low). Other times, it's slow, so it's something to do. Although part of me is hoping that it is someone coming into town.... therefore a profitable ride.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> You don't gotta scratch up your car, there are other ways to get the cleaning fee (I won't go into detail).
> 
> I do it every time I feel I deserved a tip or if the person was a complete ahole


Oh you tease.....

Do share please....


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Beur said:


> Go back to his restaurant, request his table, order a water and sit there for an hour or so, then leave without a tip. Or make him work by placing an order and then on the tip line leave 5 stars on the tip line and thank him for the great service. Be sure to sign it love your uber driver.


I did this very thing to a bartender who I transported home early morning after a booty call. Went to her bar and signed the check, "Your non-tipped Uber driver."


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I picked up a guy on lyft. It was a slow night the ping was 15 minutes and the passenger was a lyft driver. He picture was on a green background like ours. I pulled up and he says he's from Jacksonville. He asks me how is uber and lyft are. It was almost 2 miles down the street to a bar. We arrive at the destination. He shakes my hand and tells me he will tip me on the app. I really don't except tips but if people want to tip , I will take it. Next day I check my history but the dude left no tip .


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

unPat said:


> I picked up a guy on lyft. It was a slow night the ping was 15 minutes and the passenger was a lyft driver. He picture was on a green background like ours. I pulled up and he says he's from Jacksonville. He asks me how is uber and lyft are. It was almost 2 miles down the street to a bar. We arrive at the destination. He shakes my hand and tells me he will tip me on the app. I really don't except tips but if people want to tip , I will take it. Next day I check my history but the dude left no tip .


What a *****... ugh


----------



## TimChgo9 (Jan 5, 2017)

I rarely get tips. The first day I was driving, I made about $12 in tips, after that it was weeks before I got another one. Since that last tip, I haven't gotten any, and while they are nice, I don't really expect them.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> I don't always accept 15+ min away requests.... but sometimes I do.


You are the most interesting man in the world...


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I say plant drugs/guns/explosives in his house and then have him arrested... then while he's in jail steal his wife and burn his house down!
> 
> My god man no excuse for this, this is a pet peeve of mine. idgaf what Uber says about tipping, someone in the industry knows own better. It's an insult and I take it personally, I'm actually getting a bit irritated just thinking about this.... ugh
> 
> For real man, at least go steal his dog and egg his house!


* note to self : never piss off wk1102


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

TotC said:


> I will implement this. "Can you make it worth my while in advance? "


_I'm doing this as well._


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

jp300h said:


> You are the most interesting man in the world...
> 
> View attachment 87606


Hahahaha! I wish.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Beur said:


> Go back to his restaurant, request his table, order a water and sit there for an hour or so, then leave without a tip. Or make him work by placing an order and then on the tip line leave 5 stars on the tip line and thank him for the great service. Be sure to sign it love your uber driver.


Had a PAX yesterday, is a server in a nice restaurant. When he got out of the car, he said that he didn't have any cash to tip. I told him that if he authorized a tip, Uber will add it to the fare. Response was sorry, I'm late to work, shut the door, and left. At the moment I left, I was thinking that I need to take my wife there, and make sure I got his table, what goes around, comes around!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sueron said:


> I need to take my wife there, and make sure I got his table


Do not forget to draw five stars on the tip line, then draw a badge at the bottom of the receipt and write something such as "Awesome service!".


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Let me ask you this. Do you go to McDonalds, or perhaps Burger King, Wendy's or KFC?
> 
> Do you tip the staff person who brings you your meal, either at the counter or through the drive thru window?
> 
> ...


Solid example! Unfortunately!!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Beur said:


> Go back to his restaurant, request his table, order a water and sit there for an hour or so, then leave without a tip. Or make him work by placing an order and then on the tip line leave 5 stars on the tip line and thank him for the great service. Be sure to sign it love your uber driver.


Be sure to order a really expensive meal so he thinks he's getting a good tip.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

I picked up a guy the other night.... says he works as a bartender. Proceeds to tell me how frustrating it is when he gets stiffed...... guess what he did to me? ****ing people.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

So when you pick up someone from the service industry (waiter, waitress, bartender, stripper, etc.) and they start complaining just complain right back. "I know how you feel man I'm driving people safely home every night and I rarely get tipped". Even tell some story where you went out of your way to help, we all have them, and you got stiffed. Maybe some will get the hint and throw a dollar or two your way. If you're gutsy enough you can even throw in "I do like picking up bartenders (or whatever they are) because they always tip"!


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

PTUber , I do that. When people ask, I tell them. Any "in" I take. I totally told him, same thing happens to me. Hell I drive people in the snow and they still can't see fit to tip me after noticing the shit conditions I drive them under.

And he still stiffs. ****ing POS. I will however use your "Like picking up bartenders" line.

Hell, I just remembered..... I picked up a ****ing stripper last night. Another stiff. Since when did strippers start stiffing....


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Idiots can't take an obvious hint. The other is the working girls. I've only had a few but they are the ones when you get to the drop off spot and you say is this the right place they say I don't know I've never been here! Then they hop out and go on their mary way!


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

^
LOL. Holy shit, I've had that happen a few times. Always funny when they say that. Also amusing when they have to call their "john" to verify location.


----------



## mdbikiniteam (Jun 3, 2016)

I picked up 4 people from a bar in DC. took them for a $30 ride to VA and tipped me $50


----------



## Wampuskat (Nov 24, 2015)

It might be deceitful, but we put miles on our cars, our time, our gas, our maintenance. People are rude, crude, and ugly spirited and want everything for nothing. If you don't take up for yourself, people will continue to walk all over you, and you give yourself the sh!t end of the stick. I would never purposely mess up my car, but I will take other measures. I had an XL of seven gay men, saying things that made me want to cover my ears and vomit. I had waited the five minutes plus an extra five it took them to get in the car and to decide who was going to sit where, didn't want to pull the lever to roll middle seat forward to enter the third row but climb over the top of the seats (that's an automatic one star rating right there). The three miles I drove to pick them up and they went three BLOCKS. One in the third row left chewed gum in my floormat. I took pictures and sent them to Uber. Uber was only going to charge $40 cleaning fee. I have a friend who has a detail shop, he made me out a receipt for $80 cleaning fee, sent pics of that to Uber and they reimbursed the $80. What did I have to pay to have the gum cleaned? $0!!


----------

